# Reformed Baptist church in Perth?



## ewenlin (May 7, 2009)

Hihi,

Anyone here living in Perth and attending a Reformed Baptist church or know of any church in Perth that you would recommend?

Will be going to perth in June, would love to attend church while I'm there. I travel there a few times a year but don't know of any church or any reformed believers in perth


----------



## jambo (May 7, 2009)

I assume this is Perth in Austrailia rather than Scotland?


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 7, 2009)

I don't know any Reformed Baptist churches there, but I do know of a few good Reformed churches. The Free Reformed Churches of Australia have a few congregations in the metro Perth area. You could begin with Kelmscott or Southern River.


----------



## ewenlin (May 8, 2009)

oh yea its perth australia... didn't know there was a perth, Scotland. =)

alright looks like no Pb'ers are in perth, thanks brother Wes!


----------

